# Somewhere to eat



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm looking to go out tomorrow evening for something to eat, but fancy a change from our regular haunts.

any ideas on the east side of town - in the Katameya - Road 90 - Rehab sort of areas 

maybe even as far in as Heliopolis at a stretch


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Lanason said:


> I'm looking to go out tomorrow evening for something to eat, but fancy a change from our regular haunts.
> 
> any ideas on the east side of town - in the Katameya - Road 90 - Rehab sort of areas
> 
> maybe even as far in as Heliopolis at a stretch


How much are you thinking of paying?

What kind of food do you prefer?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

CAIRODEMON said:


> How much are you thinking of paying?
> 
> What kind of food do you prefer?


A question with a question !!

It depends we have 3 levels
- McDonald's etc
- restaurants like Peking / studio Msr / BCA Maadi
- hotels JW / 4 seasons / dusit thanii etc

We move between all 3 levels - but tonight looking mid range

Any suggestions at all levels will be appreciated, if not tonight, then some time later


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I'm looking to go out tomorrow evening for something to eat, but fancy a change from our regular haunts.
> 
> any ideas on the east side of town - in the Katameya - Road 90 - Rehab sort of areas
> 
> maybe even as far in as Heliopolis at a stretch


Have you tried Mam's at Downtown? I haven't been for a while but the times I ate there the food was nice and fresh and they have a bit of everything. The only problem is that depending on what time you go you may find the place full of shishas.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Have you tried Mam's at Downtown? I haven't been for a while but the times I ate there the food was nice and fresh and they have a bit of everything. The only problem is that depending on what time you go you may find the place full of shishas.


... what about Mexican at the Fairmont Hotel Heliopolis?? ...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

we ended up at Pauls - was really good.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

lol, I showed your post to my husband this morning, He said tell him to go to Pauls, I sAid nAh He's probably been there a million times.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> lol, I showed your post to my husband this morning, He said tell him to go to Pauls, I sAid nAh He's probably been there a million times.


I/we have been there loads for coffee and breakfast, but not for an evening meal. My wife is Veggie and so many restaurants only offer "Salads"


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I/we have been there loads for coffee and breakfast, but not for an evening meal. My wife is Veggie and so many restaurants only offer "Salads"


lol Like Sonrisa, I didn't suggest Paul's, but I have tried their food and it is really really good. Did you try their desserts? :hungry:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Louise had a strawberry tart - I normally have a chocolate eclair but they were all gone last night

So I had to resort to her home made flapjacks, with drizzle chocolate on top, when we got home


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Off-subject, but I just tried China Winds, jus off Midan Victoria in Maadi, for the first time and was very impressed.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jemiljan said:


> Off-subject, but I just tried China Winds, jus off Midan Victoria in Maadi, for the first time and was very impressed.




take it you didnt have the braised camel hoofs


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> take it you didnt have the braised camel hoofs


Lol! No, nor the cow hoofs...

Stuffed eggplant with crab was excellent!


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

jemiljan said:


> Lol! No, nor the cow hoofs...
> 
> Stuffed eggplant with crab was excellent!


This reminds me of something. Someone said that there is a significant Chinese community in Maadi, and that they have some stores selling Chinese goods. Anyone know anything more? I would love to find a real steel wok. Haven't seen them at Carrefour or Alfa.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jemiljan said:


> This reminds me of something. Someone said that there is a significant Chinese community in Maadi, and that they have some stores selling Chinese goods. Anyone know anything more? I would love to find a real steel wok. Haven't seen them at Carrefour or Alfa.




I don't know the road number lol but will find out for you...I think it is up near 233, and there are lots of Chinese restaurants but there are also shops selling clothes etc with posters up in Chinese so I am sure that is where you will find what you are looking for it is is available.


----------



## marsaaaad (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, how about a recommendation for a good chinese restaurant.. something deliciousssss.. 

ive heared from many locals that it's difficult to find a good chinese place.. im not big on experimenting w/food; would appreciate suggestions


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

marsaaaad said:


> Well, how about a recommendation for a good chinese restaurant.. something deliciousssss..
> 
> ive heared from many locals that it's difficult to find a good chinese place.. im not big on experimenting w/food; would appreciate suggestions


Peking @ Katameya downtown 
The clue is in the name


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Peking @ Katameya downtown
> The clue is in the name




I have never enjoyed a meal at Peking.. 

Chop Chop in Giza would be my favourite


----------



## marsaaaad (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok, ill try either/or... 
Btw, if anyone is looking for tasty mexican, i enjoyed Cactus in Maadi (but the beef fajita wasn't so good)


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

marsaaaad said:


> Ok, ill try either/or...
> Btw, if anyone is looking for tasty mexican, i enjoyed Cactus in Maadi (but the beef fajita wasn't so good)


I really did enjoy China Winds the other night. Also, I've heard good things about the Tex-Mex offerings at Lucille's in Maadi. So far, I've only had the meat chili there, but I must say that it is _superb!_ It spicy, hearty, and definitely hits the spot on a dreary day. I just wish they made real Southern style pan-fried cornbread instead of the dry, mealy cornbread they offer. 

This past weekend, I discovered dried red kidney beans and black beans from Thailand (!) at Kimo (at a price, lil asef), so I will have to make my own vegetarian chili soon. After soaking over night, I dry toast cumin and coriander seed with a chipotle chili (or two), and then grind it to a poweder. Then I brown some onions garlic in the pressure cooker, pop in the beans, add some hot water, and _voila,_ they're done in a matter of minutes. Add some tomatoes, peppers, and any other veggies you're keen on, and enjoy. 

:flame::flame::flame:*YUM!!!*:flame::flame::flame:​


----------



## marsaaaad (Apr 13, 2012)

"I just wish they made real Southern style pan-fried cornbread instead of the dry, mealy cornbread they offer."

Lol!.. i just wish they made real biscuits at KFC... Not "bread".. don't want to complain much though, i'm greatful that kfc's around.. 

Hey, i've heared of that Kimo market in maadi.. where is it located exactly?

I typically go to Mariam Market, it's the next street over from 213..


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Kimo is on the round about by the rail way tracks on port said. They have some good stuff, but everything is marked up at least 10%.


----------



## marsaaaad (Apr 13, 2012)

Ya, well.. we have to pay a price somehow; id rather it b a mark up than low quality products.. thanks for the info!


----------



## mike_4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello 
I am new in the forum, since I am going to relocate to Cairo in one month.

Nice places I tried recently in this city for food are "Spectra" close to the airport, cheap prices and good food. The Lebanese restaurant in Fairmont Heliopolis was also nice and I liked the enviroment there. Last but not least, for something more "egyptian" I tried "Farahat" in Heliopolis and I liked very much the taste of the meat. I tried also pidgeon filled with rice, it was not bad, but not my favourite at all


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mike_4 said:


> Hello
> I am new in the forum, since I am going to relocate to Cairo in one month.
> 
> Nice places I tried recently in this city for food are "Spectra" close to the airport, cheap prices and good food. The Lebanese restaurant in Fairmont Heliopolis was also nice and I liked the enviroment there. Last but not least, for something more "egyptian" I tried "Farahat" in Heliopolis and I liked very much the taste of the meat. I tried also pidgeon filled with rice, it was not bad, but not my favourite at all


Hi and welcome to the forum.....pleased to hear that you tried a local dish Hamaam (pigeon stuffed with rice) but would you believe that when the Egyptians eat it they crunch the bones as well but take care if you order it in Arabic as Hammaam is bathroom...lol..it's all in the pronunciation :Hope you enjoy your time in Cairo.


----------



## mike_4 (Jan 27, 2013)

hurghadapat said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.....pleased to hear that you tried a local dish Hamaam (pigeon stuffed with rice) but would you believe that when the Egyptians eat it they crunch the bones as well but take care if you order it in Arabic as Hammaam is bathroom...lol..it's all in the pronunciation :Hope you enjoy your time in Cairo.


Of course I believe, I tend to believe that Egyptians have iron stomachs, they can eat and digest everything 
haha, I don't want to be misunderstood with Hammaam and Hamaam, so I will try to order it in English next time


----------

